
Biggest problems facing science, according to 270 scientists (2016) - fghtr
https://www.vox.com/2016/7/14/12016710/science-challeges-research-funding-peer-review-process?linkId=27003407
======
68c12c16
This is a very good article...but I feel the title -- although as original as
it is on the original web page -- is a bit misleading...

When I first read the title, I thought it was about certain big specific
research problems in certain specific disciplines (or multidisciplinary ones
at best ); after I read several beginning paragraphs and the subsection
titles, I realized it was more about the conflict between the survivals of
researchers, especially those less established and more vulnerable ones -- as
individuals in the academic world that is becoming increasingly bureaucratic
each day -- and the survivals of our genuine pursuits after truth and
knowledge, or less grandiosely, mere personal curiosities, which would make
the life of each of us ultimately meaningful...

I think the problems presented in the article are quite real (according to my
personal experience)...and just for a tl;dr, let me list those problems below,

    
    
      "Is the point of research to make other 
       professional academics happy, or is it 
       to learn more about the world? 
         -- Noah Grand 
            former lecturer in sociology, UCLA" 
    
      1. Academia has a huge money problem
      2. Too many studies are poorly designed. Blame bad incentives
      3. Replicating results is crucial. But scientists rarely do it.
      4. Peer review is broken. 
      5. Too much science is locked behind paywalls.
      6. Science is poorly communicated to the public.
      7. Life as a young academic is incredibly stressful.

